# Best day ever at Mines :)



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Got back last night and been doing some editing of all the pictures,so here is the GREAT day I had with Nick from Kanzen Performance and Mines Japan... Not that many pictures but Mines is a small place, and we talked to much to even get time to take pictures, well my manners are like that, so didn't over do it with snapping pictures of every inch of the place.

But the kindness of the Mines guys was just like being in heaven, they are truely some great guys. I even got to say Hallo to the Mines boss himself, tho it was quick as he was on his way out.

The pictures speak for themselfs so here they are.


























Was picked up in Yokohama by Nick in his R34GT-R Mines Stage 2 Monster

















An engine was about to be build when i was there, stage 2++ Custom build ( we had a good laugh about this as they didn't know what stage it was other than over stage 2, so we ended up calling it stage 2++ Custom build 

























































Sump extension, that was mashined out of a block of alu, forgot to take a pic without the baffel plate.









The Mines stock

















A Mines fan car in for some new mods and service

















Overall a very very great day, something to remember 

Thanks to Kanzen and Mines for wanting to meet up with me for a small tour.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Shame you didn't ask us to come down too.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Did you get a spin in Nick's car? That car is insanely quick.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

well not much was planed till i arrived to Tokyo, and it ended up being a Sunday...The whole trip was a sponainius trip. nothing was planed, and i didn't knew if Mines had time till 2 days before i visit them.

But will come again in September with one of the Skyline.se buddys to see as much as we can that involve Drinking/cars/ladys/partying and what else we can find 

Yep got a good 45min drive in Nicks car as he picked me up in Motomashi and drove me to Mines and back. Was about to buy the engine when we arrived to mines, but didn't have the cash for it hehe


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't care what kind of GTRs with however much hp come out in the future, 1 of my 2 dream cars is a fully built Mine's R34 :smokin: i'd love to go take a look at their shop sometime.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

You were a lucky man to visit Mine's,perhaps in my next visit to Japan...


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

wow lucky guy great pics


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


Terje.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

You lucky bast..d:chuckle: 

What modification are made to the Mines R35 in the picture?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed yourself Jan, and that we managed to meet up after the initial problems !

The engine is for one of my customers and will be shipped this weekend. I'll make a new thread, as I've got a *lot* of pictures from start to finish. It's basically a Stage 2 with some extra modifications for serious track use.

Sorry Dave, it was a real last minute thing organsied the night before with Jan calling from a payphone in the hotel ! It didn't even occur to me at the time to ask you.

Flint - The main modifications to the demo car are the VX-ROM, Titan II exhaust, super catalyzer, big brake rotor kit front/rear, SACH's suspension, Recaro SPG carbon seats, dry carbon front and rear spoiler.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave, I would love to tag along if you do not mind. If you make plans, please let me know, it seems ages since I went there. I will take pics along the way, perhaps similar as the last time we went there, to pick up Nick's car.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Kanzen said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourself Jan, and that we managed to meet up after the initial problems !
> 
> Sorry Dave, it was a real last minute thing organsied the night before with Jan calling from a payphone in the hotel ! It didn't even occur to me at the time to ask you.


haha
Don't worry - we'll go sometime soon, will need to do some work on my car I think 

Cheers Hyrev - I'm sure Nick would help you out if you like, but would be great to go with you anyway when sorting mine out.
I need to at least reach 1000kms before doing anything anyway


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

:flame: wow that engine is sweet mmmmm


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice pics, I cant decide which R35 spoiler i like best, Mines or Amuse.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Great pics. thanks for sharing. i need to email you soon Nick for some more parts! Your car looks amazing as usual.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

the headwork looks very nice. very very nice. any pics of the exhaust side of it?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Beer Baron said:


> the headwork looks very nice. very very nice. any pics of the exhaust side of it?


I've got over 200 pics of the entire build from start to finish. I'm going to be busy this weekend sorting them all out


----------

